# g scale galloping goose



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for a galloping goose if they are still made or if someone has one looking to part with.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

They're on "Evil Bay" all the time think there is one under "Other" right now $299 starting bid!! See if I can find it fer ya and post the link here! Regal 

Unless it sold or this guy changed his price this one is $390!
Accucraft AC 8130 RGS Galloping Goose - Brass and SS - eBay (item 170454235023 end time Nov-28-10 14:54:27 PST)

I purchased one for $200 one time and like all the Accucraft I've seen or had, to me IMHO they are way overpriced!


By the way I'm looking for a USA or Aristo prefer the USA but will consider any! Green REA boxcar! Anybody have one out der collecting dust they want to move???? Let me know. Regal


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal thanks for the help. The goose i,am looking for is the verson of the one with shorter rear end not the big box. Ill keep looking and hopeing


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

is this the one you are looking for?


http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1038/goose6.jpg


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry but i have no idea how to use imageshack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just cut and paste the link...

here it is as a "clickable" link:

*http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1038/goose6.jpg* 











Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My Accucraft. Has been modified with driver, "steaming radiator," additional wheel pick-ups, AristoCraft smoke unit for rear stack, and "2-stage" ITT sound with battery back-up for "powerless" idling on sidings.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg thanks for the post and yes that,s the one. While at the denver convention the one layout that was located on top of a mountain was running a goose like the one in the picture. The goose also had phoenix sound it was one awesome.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd great looking picture.Can you post any other pictures or video of your layout. Thanks


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By pete on 17 Nov 2010 06:52 AM 
Todd great looking picture.Can you post any other pictures or video of your layout. Thanks 



Just follow the link.

Tortoise & Lizard Bash Web Site


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By pete on 13 Nov 2010 10:04 AM 
Looking for a galloping goose if they are still made or if someone has one looking to part with.

they also have these on the " evil bay" at times

Here is a link to a retailer that has several for sale Regal


Home


Fn3 Geese/Inspection Car


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

All seven RGS Geese are available in 1:20.3 scale.

If this is the one you're looking for:











Then do Google searches for "Goose 6". The Berlyn Goose #6 (or sometimes called "work Goose") shows up from time to time on eBay and likely can be found from some vendors online as well. In fact there is one on eBay right now:

eBay Goose #6 


If you're looking for a Goose other then #6, Accucraft has #2, #3, #4, #5, and #7 (some come in multiple paint styles). Bachmann has Goose #1. 


I have an Accucraft Goose #5 and Bachmann Goose #1. Both run nicely, although the Bachmann Goose has a design flaw in that it will jerk going down grades.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

or if you want you can call us we have one for sale at the store 1-800-981-2322


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

A big thank you to all that have helped us out.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

One more question will the #6 gallooping goose run on lgb r1 curves 4ft. If we end up buying one i do not want too make that mistake again. Four years ago i bought a bachmann connie and being new to g scale i did not know that engine would not do a r1 curves a big dollar mistake.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete,

I'm not 100% sure, but I think a Goose #6 could negotiate an LGB R1. It's small by 1:20.3 standards and also has a smallish wheel base, so I'm guessing it would work OK. Hopefully someone who has one could chime in.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I ran the one we have in the store today on a half loop of 4 foot dia and it is tite but it runs it ....


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Todd, great weathering and fortuitous for me was your mention of add'l wheel p/u's. I was going to start a thread asking for help in the elec p/u area for my Accucraft Goose #2. If this is a hijack, then inform me and I'll start a new thread. If not, can you provide me with your p/u solution and any other advice. Thanks, Ted

PS: I believe we used to commuicate on another site as I live in Sierra Vista and, if memory is correct, you had a connection with Ft Huachuca at one time.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Ted Nordin on 19 Nov 2010 08:14 PM 
Todd, great weathering and fortuitous for me was your mention of add'l wheel p/u's. I was going to start a thread asking for help in the elec p/u area for my Accucraft Goose #2. If this is a hijack, then inform me and I'll start a new thread. If not, can you provide me with your p/u solution and any other advice. Thanks, Ted

PS: I believe we used to commuicate on another site as I live in Sierra Vista and, if memory is correct, you had a connection with Ft Huachuca at one time.


Yes, that was me. I did the Environmental Studies for the UAV program as well as the expansion of the M1A1 tank range and associated war games.

For the rear pick-up, Accucraft makes a springly piece of light copper/brass that attaches to the truck screw with an insulator. But it won't work in the front.

IIRC, for that I took a piece of light springly brass wire to rub along the inside of the two wheels and soldered a brass "tab" to it with a pick-up wire. I put electrical tape on both sides of the tab and it is held inplace by squeezing it between the truck frame by loosening/inserting/retightening the brass frame screws.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Having the Work Goose, I'm wanting to add a driver to the unit. 
What can one recommend for a "proper" driver? 
Thanks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By KCHahn on 21 Nov 2010 08:39 AM 
Having the Work Goose, I'm wanting to add a driver to the unit. 
What can one recommend for a "proper" driver? 
Thanks. 


After some "lypo-section" to his a$$, I found that one of John Schneider's seated "Just Plain Folk" filled the bill perfectly. One hand is grabbing the stick shift and the right foot is on the throttle. I don't see a picture of the guy on John's web site, but then most of his wares are not displayed.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the guy i use and highly recommend. Prolly have to find him on "Evil Bay" or rgssrrhobbies, and or bridgewerks!! 

http://www.railroadavenue.com/Bob.html


----------

